# Need help with Speedstacks Stack Mat Timer on Mac OS X 10.6.8.



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 18, 2011)

I have all the tools used to connect the device, but I don't know what to do now. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6wEChUYd2o Tried that video, didn't help. I can't get it to say ""Line in -- Audio Line-in Port". It just says "line in - built-in." It seems to be picking up the timer, but i can't use it to start the timer or anything.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 18, 2011)

What does "picking up" mean? Are you able to record the beeping sound in an application like Audacity?
Also, if your Mac only has one audio port, make sure it is used for input.


----------

